# Hunting > The Magazine >  Dog killer caught in Western Australia

## Rushy

the Missus just sent me this.  Fuck knows how she got it

----------


## Toby

Damnnnn

----------


## kiwijames

Been doing the rounds for a long time that one *Rushy*. Bit like the killer bear :X X:

----------


## Steve338

Last time it did the rounds it was from Texas

----------


## CreepingDeath

A toyota land cruiser pigrig caked in red dust from texas?
Ive seen the knes from the states with the kid and the 44 hand gun but havnt seen this kne. Defianately ozzy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Regardless of where it is from and even allowing for some tricks of photography, it is still a seriously big piece of pork

----------


## kiwijames

> Photoshop man, that cruiser is barely down on its springs.


Who has the time to fuck around making up shit like this? Man I wish I had the opportunity to be bored again.

----------


## Ground Control

> Who has the time to fuck around making up shit like this? Man I wish I had the opportunity to be bored again.


I'm not saying this is fact , but this is what I read about this photo in one of our shooting mags here .

Shot in the Pilbarra ( western Australia ) , seen by a chopper pilot while mustering , not seen again for awhile , shot by bore runner / fencer from close range one day while going about his work .
That cruiser is not set up as a pigging ute , it is a property ute for fencing and bore running , the jib on the side is used for lifting heavy equipment and the arse end suspension will be beefed up like you wouldn't believe .
Just my opinion with nothing to back it up .
I think it's a real picture .

Ken

----------


## Toby

the shadow of the chain that hangs down the side of the pig looks odd

----------


## Wirehunt

I agree Ken.   It's just the different stories that turn up attached to it.    I do know of 500kg pigs being caught over there....

----------


## kiwijames

> I'm not saying this is fact , but this is what I read about this photo in one of our shooting mags here .
> 
> Shot in the Pilbarra ( western Australia ) , seen by a chopper pilot while mustering , not seen again for awhile , shot by bore runner / fencer from close range one day while going about his work .
> That cruiser is not set up as a pigging ute , it is a property ute for fencing and bore running , the jib on the side is used for lifting heavy equipment and the arse end suspension will be beefed up like you wouldn't believe .
> Just my opinion with nothing to back it up .
> I think it's a real picture .
> 
> Ken


and I have just as much proof to call it anything else as well. My comment was more a generalization as to how much bollocks in general you can find on the interweb, and the amount of people who are happy to be a lemming rather than question things.

----------


## phillipgr

Let that pig loose in this neighbourhood
Psycho Dog Man, Craziest Barking Dog Impression EVER! Australian, &#39;Rabid&#39; Ray Grayham - YouTube

----------


## Martz

my bro has a boar that size on his farm, seen it just during xmas while i was there...it has balls on it the size of my head..biggest pig & set of ball bags ive seen in my life.
its a tame breeding pig, those small sows of hiz must get punished...he'z the size of a cow basically.

----------


## kotuku

Ive seen this appear periodically too ,not always on internet forums.Im pretty sure it once surfaced in an aussie "sporting shooter"mag also ,tho as everyone says very thin on locations /detail.
 ive seen the texas jobbie ,butv mine was set in canada.
mind you it didnt take long to detect the computerised chicanery used to alter that picture to make it into class A bullshit.

----------


## Ground Control

Just found this in one of my magazines .

----------


## Chris

+I'd say that pic is as old as the Land cruiser ,about a 1970 model .They got some mileage out of that pic but thats Auzies for ya.

----------


## Rushy

Just goes to show you how stories become distorted as when my Missus forwarded the picture to me there was commentary about it killing dogs but not unsurprisingly no mention in that article.  And for the sceptics no photo of a skull either.

----------


## Savage1

> Photoshop man, that cruiser is barely down on its springs.


If you look at the rear axle it's right down on its springs, which is where all the weight is.

----------


## Spanners

Im for legit
The 300kg isnt being hung from the jib - its touching the ground - there will be bugger all weight on the jib,
As soon as it leaves the ground, the weight it transferred up to the end of the jib, thus creating the transverse movement from the load, hence why the truck doesnt look like it has 300 kgs on it.
Watch a container ship using its cranes to lift a container, soon as that box leaves the ground the boat heals right over, and visa versa when it touches the wharf

----------


## Spanners

> A container is solid. A carcass is not. Pick a chain up off the ground. Your telling me the chain weighs fuck all till it leaves the ground? Nup.


Im telling you that the whole load isnt applied to the jib until it leaves the ground
A chain is not self supporting where a carcass is, to a much greater extent
More-so if rigor mortise has started 
Thus an explanation as to why 300kg of load is not being applied to the crane jib - as it isnt....

Regardless, thats a big pig an not unrealistic
Our HUGE farm sow became 180kg of sausies after she snapped at the vet giving her a jab after her piglets. Broke his femur 
She had a noose over her snout attached to a Hilux towbar with the brake on and in gear - and dragged it while getting the jab, before breaking the rope and then chomping Paul..
I dont think I'd want to be in a confined area with anything bigger than 60kg myself - let alone tusks..

----------


## gsp follower

if its real id hate to run into that fucker on a dark night with only a 22 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> if its real id hate to run into that fucker on a dark night with only a 22


Especially an old single shot .22

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Especially an old single shot .22


And it would be a Lithgow    :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> And it would be a Lithgow


Yes it would.  I have one of those that is a family heirloom.  My father's first rifle from when he was a boy.  Still in working order but I wouldn't want to piss that particular pig off with it.

----------


## gsp follower

> Especially an old single shot .22


yea and unc,s miserly 3 rounds and id better get three rabbits  :Grin: 
i did accidently pop a quail with him telling me ''its a mynor bird boy kill it''
i was quick enough to say i must have shot a different bird than the one he was looking at.
 :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## moonhunt

There was a boar similar to this shot down south some time back, i read it in a pig hunting mag maybe 10-12yrs ago

Dont quote me, but from memory it could have been canterbury area, it was shot buy a yank trophy hunter that had shot his deer species and had a day left so decided to hunt a billy goat, his guide saw a large rock move and they decided to target it when saw that it was a pig, 500-600lb from memory,8 odd foot long aswell, tan and black
Ill see if i can dig the old mag out

A pig hunting mate has a jaw he found out the back of his place, local to us, it is the size of a cow jaw, twice the size of any of his good jaws

----------


## CreepingDeath

Ive got a photo with my mate sitting on a pig he caught went 420lbs on the scales but thats as high as the scales went haha and its head was slumoed kn the ground while weighing aswell. Was dogged and stuck too crazy fucker made the paper. In tokoroa pines well ucalypts actually.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Pics! Not that i don't believe i just want to see it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kotuku

Would anything this size really be topnotch eating material? just it strikes me anything growing trhis big ,dont get there bychance ,its got to be bloody cunning and part of that is eluding chasers very fast.that would burn off fat would it not.

----------


## veitnamcam

Age plus food plus genetics.

Your average wild pig in a sty gets to about 60p pretty quick then you just feed and feed for Piss all growth.
Put a Durok in that pen and watch the bacon grow!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

Will sk wen i get to towm. That pig he got was half durok

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

